# signposting



## billee

Hola.

en un texto sobre servicios de información para pacientes, aparece el término 'signposting':


..... signposting is one of the most important reasons of contacting the service, along with ........

Mi intento: la señalización es una de las razones más importantes para....

¿podría alguien decirme si es correcto y qué significa este término?
Gracias


----------



## avizor

carteles anunciadores, información a través de carteles , _ma foi*_




_*diría yo_


----------



## javisil

Hola, acabo de poner un post muy parecido en otro contexto muy diferente. Sé que significa señalización. Cuando no se incluye en un contexto específico se trata de señalización de carreteras. En tu caso intuyo que se trata de la señalización del interior del edificio.


----------



## avizor

signposts. ¿cómo se traduce en lenguaje de administración de salud o _healthcare_?


----------



## marghera

billee said:


> Hola.
> 
> en un texto sobre servicios de información para pacientes, aparece el término 'signposting':
> 
> 
> ..... signposting is one of the most important reasons of contacting the service, along with ........
> 
> Mi intento: la señalización es una de las razones más importantes para....
> 
> ¿podría alguien decirme si es correcto y qué significa este término?
> Gracias


 
El fragmento no da muchas pistas pero yo creo que se podría tratar de un servicio de "Orientación", algo así como un asesoramiento al paciente o similar. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## billee

Sí, el término 'orientación' se adapta a la idea. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## javisil

Hola, no conozco perfectamente el contexto. Sin embargo, aunque pueda encajar bien lo de "orientación", no lo acabo de ver como una traducción adecuada marghera.

Cuando he leído _signposting_, me imaginaba la _señalización_ (o _señalética_ como a veces se emplea en el ámbito profesional) del interior del edificio. Es decir, el conjunto de rótulos, flechas, indicaciones, etc... que te permiten encontrar el servicio adecuado.

¿Podrías ampliar un poco el contexto?

Lo que digo es una opinión, por favor cuestionenla si les parece oportuno, o bien confírmenla si coinciden conmigo.

En todo caso creo que la ampliación del contexto podría ser definitiva para concretar el significado.


----------



## billee

Hola Javisil:

el contexto es éste: 

Clearly information on disease is at the forefront of callers’ needs. Along with social care and signposting these are the three most important reasons for contacting the service.

Coincido con Marghera en que la traducción podría ser 'orientación'. Agradezco tus aportaciones.


----------



## javisil

Maghera y Billee, visto lo anterior, efectivamente creo el sentido es el que le dabais.

Es decir lo adecuado es _orientación._ 

(No tiene nada que ver con lo pensé inicialmente, lo siento).


----------



## billee

Muchas gracias.


----------

